# Can I feed our Christmas tree to my goaties??



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

We are taking down the Christmas tree tomorrow....  . That always makes me sad lol.

Anyways, I always thought that I had heard that they are poisonous to goats (pine trees in general). Is that true? I thought I read on here one time that some of you had fed them to your goats.
We have a teeny lil' pine tree in our yard, and the goats attack it every time that I take them out before I can get to them. There have never been any ill effects so I assume it is safe, but I want to make sure. I know they would LOVE it if we gave it to them.

So, would it be OK if we gave it to them tomorrow? Thanks everyone!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

I always give my Xmas tree to the goats; as long as it's not chemically treated, it's ok. And I think they are also natural dewormers.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh wonderful! That is great . Ours came from an organic farm, so yay!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Pine is WONDERFUL for goats! My goaties are getting a christmas tree treat tomorrow from our neighbors (we have an artificial).


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh this is sooooo wonderful to know you guys! I am so glad I asked . I always got kind of worried when they got ahold of some! I am so happy to know that it is good .


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

as long as it isn't a Japanese Yew most evergreens are safe for goats


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

That is good to know. Are there any other types of evergreens that you are aware of that are poisonous?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Like people said as long as there are no chemicals and its not flocked. We put an add in the paper every year for trre removal. We usually get between twoenty and thirty trees a year for the goats. Its a yummy treat for them to munch on. Make sure there is no tinsel or hooks on them. 
As for trees being poisenous, i have never heard anything, but a true pine (the ones with the really long double needles and really large pine cones have been known to cause abortions. So don't feed them to your pregnant does.
beth


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Ok, good to know . Thanks Beth!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

I would, but we got ours from a farm... and I don't know what they put on it, if anything... the tree itself is fine though. We have huge pine trees in the yard, and with the last snowstorm came down lots of limbs! And some big ones too! I spent an hour hauling huge branches into the goat pen, and the goats love them. They strip the bark and eat the needles (don't worry, I'm not starving them, they have free choice hay, but they love their pine!) It's supposed to be good natural wormer too.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

That's awesome . I am sooo looking forward to doing this. They are gonna love it! Unfortunately we did not get around to taking our tree down today, but maybe tomorrow. 
Our neighbors also dropped off theirs . There will be lots for everyone! Yay!

LOL Emily, I know how well you take care of your three lil' goaties!! They are SPOILED .


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

at one point I really worried about the spray on the trees but then someone told me that after at least a week it wears off and if they even were outside in the rain before being cut down the rain washes any pesticides off. 

So far my goaties have been very healthy and have had no ill effects from the merrid of christmas trees I have picked up along side the road.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Does anybody know if the Boy Scout wreaths they sell every year are safe for goats? I think they're made of balsam tree limbs.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd still be worried about pesticides, but that's just me.

Pines are safe, except for ponderosa and I *think* yellow pine, those are the two that are known to cause abortions. My goats love white pines and scotch pines


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Not all "evergreens" are safe for goats. Hemlock is one that is not good. I have heard that the "flat needled pine trees" are toxic.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

My goaties love any Christmas tree that they can get...I make sure that they have been taken from the woods though...around here people can do that still...Lol!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

All my Christmas trees have gone to my goats and they love the treat as well as the scratching post the bald branches second as!! It's funny seeing the "cotton balls" on the tips of the poor tree after they've cleaned it off!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

LOL!! Haha! We have one doe that is sooo furry, and she gets like that every winter. She has an undercoat that looks just like Lori's Cashmere goats. I kind of wonder if she has some different lineage behind her than we thought. She is supposed to be Spanish/Kiko.
So I am sure that she will leave some of her coat on there.. LOL!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Just don't expect them to be neat about it... they'll strip the bark and nip off every single needle, and while doing so will probably rub all over the tree... my guys are all quite sticky right now!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

LOL! We gave it to them.. boy did they enjoy it. It is totally bare!


----------

